# War Storm (Realmgate Wars)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/war-storm-limited-edition.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/war-storm-ebook.html


*The Story*

Across the Mortal Realms, a storm rages. Sigmar announces his return as his Stormcast Eternals strike a vengeful blow against the hordes of Chaos. Lord-Celestant Vandus Hammerhand has claimed one of the Gates of Azyr – he now makes for the dreaded Gate of Wrath in the fire-blackened Brimstone Peninsula of Aqshy, and a reckoning with the Chaos Lord Korghos Khul. His fellow Lord-Celestants fight just as hard to break the dominion of Chaos; the Stormhosts’ grand crusade brings war to the Ghyrtract Fen, where Gardus of the Hallowed Knights strives to take back the Gates of Dawn. Meanwhile, in the mystical Hanging Valleys of Anvrok, Thostos Bladestorm leads his men against a towering fortress which conceals a prize beyond measure.
*Read it because*

Get your first look at the Realms of Life and Metal, and a whole load of new heroes and villains! See what different Stormhosts are like (we're fond of the Celestial Vindicators. They are angry. Very, very angry) as they get their hammers dirty amongst the creepiness of diseased forests and abandoned (and haunted!) cities.


From what I can see, its a 240page book, so a bit more meaty than the usual 120 page limited edition fares. It looks to be a direct sequel to Gates of Azyr. So hopefully theres a bit more character development this time around. 
I can see no trace of the author though.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

The lack of an author is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

gamingharry said:


> The lack of an author is interesting to say the least.


The extract does not have an author either. But since Chris Wraight wrote Gates of Azyr and this being a direct continuation, it stands to reason that he is likely the author as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> From what I can see, its a 240page book, so a bit more meaty than the usual 120 page limited edition fares. It looks to be a direct sequel to Gates of Azyr. So hopefully theres a bit more character development this time around.
> 
> I can see no trace of the author though.


Actually according to the White Dwarf, it's 308 pages long. And has three authors, each author taking on one of the three Stormhosts involved. Nick Kyme, Rob Sanders and Josh Reynolds.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually according to the White Dwarf, it's 308 pages long. And has three authors, each author taking on one of the three Stormhosts involved. Nick Kyme, Rob Sanders and Josh Reynolds.
> 
> 
> LotN


*About this Edition*

Beautifully presented with bespoke artwork on an embossed, soft-touch matte finish hardcover, brass-edged pages and metallic inking, *this 240-page *tome is sure to take pride of place on the shelf of any bookcase.

The A5 hardback cover folds out to provide a panoramic view of a battle between the forces of Chaos and Sigmar’s heroic Stormhosts. This is the first in a new series of Black Library exclusive editions of the Realmgate Wars novels.



I am more inclined to go with whats listed on black library. Considering how they are going for smaller numbers of pages these days, I am not getting my hopes up for it being higher.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually according to the White Dwarf, it's 308 pages long. And has three authors, each author taking on one of the three Stormhosts involved. *Nick Kyme*, Rob Sanders and Josh Reynolds.


I request a 33% discount


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Can anyone who actually has this, in their hands, tell me how many pages it has?


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Can anyone who actually has this, in their hands, tell me how many pages it has?
> 
> 
> LotN


294 pages


----------



## shinros (Aug 29, 2010)

Gotta say the storm cast eternals are more human than I expected much more.


----------

